# Fragrance oils for reed diffusers?



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I went through the scented candle aisle at a chain store and saw some larger bottles of fragrance oil for reed diffusers. Does anyone have any idea if these could be used in soap? I really don't know anything about fragrance oil, but I was attracted to the idea of sugar cookie soap.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Angie,
I would tell you not to use it, you have no idea if it's body safe and you shouldn't take the chance. Order from a reputable vendor only FO's that are body safe and hopefully have information as to how they act in CP soap. Please be careful and son't use anything in soap that is for reed diffusers. So glad you asked!


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Thanks Tamera!


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

Most will say not to get on skin. I have the reed defusers and love the different scents.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Sure Angie,
It's hard to know the in's & out's of fragrance oils when you first start using them. That is one of the things that makes the soap section of DGI so great, we can learn from each other


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I bought a bottle and some reeds. I figured I'd ask, and if it was a no-go just diffuse it. I've only used EOs, never FOs. 

Do you all see a market for unscented soap? I have to be careful using scented soaps anywhere other than my hands, cause my skin is sensitive. I like that clean soap smell, and alot of times don't even use EOs.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I sell a lot of unscented soap.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

There is a fellow on Etsy who has a very successful shop and sells nothing but unscented soaps. I forget the name of the shop now, but his sales are commendable. He has quite a few different varieties using ingredients like clays, herbs, spices, etc. I can't imagine they'd sell well at a craft show, but then, who knows. There are a lot of folks out there who can't do the scent thing. I think they probably steer clear of my tables at markets and craft fairs.


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

Angie, i make alot of soaps unscented. when i do scent i only use EO's. i sell alot and have very few people say anything about not having scent. i have more people ask for unscented. i do add things like honey, herbs and the like but no scent. there is a soap store in a small town south of me that has nothing but FO scented soap. she has lotion and liquid soap, all scented with FO's. she must be doing good to be able to have a store. she doesnt have any goats milk soap!


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

do not use it. The scent oils for reed diffusers are usually mixed with DPG to make the scent soak up in the reeds. So no it is not skin safe.

sheryl


----------

